# Ultimate vape



## Raslin (9/9/14)

I M not sure where to post this, will the mods please move if required.

Has anybody had any experience use this vendor based in cape town. The seem to have a good range but are not listed on this forum


----------



## zadiac (9/9/14)

They don't seem to cater for the diy builder. Only ready to go stuff. Not my scene.


----------



## 6ghost9 (9/9/14)

I ordered from them once when I was still on the twisp. I had their peach. Was actually really nice if I am honest


----------



## Raslin (9/9/14)

They seem to have a good range of DIY juice


----------



## 6ghost9 (9/9/14)

I just bought the ready to vape one. But they do actually have quite a range


----------

